# The concert you missed...



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2013)

I was just listening to some music and wondered: what concert or session would you have loved to see but didn't? There are tons I can think of, one of the first that came to mind ronight is the small jam session that Elvis did in '68, I would have loved to sit in that audience, looks like they had a lot of fun - but I was 8 at the time and on a different continent...

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&amp;v=nrCWFvd4Ym4[/video]

What would you have loved to see live?

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm a big Elvis fan, and wish I could've seen him live. Fat Elvis, Skinny Elvis or Hawaiian Elvis!
Jimi Hendrix
Led Zeppelin
Sublime


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll add the Doors to that list. Pretty big Elvis fan. Our daughters name is Presley for goodness sake! My wife came up with that and I love it!


----------



## tripleq (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh. Easy one for me. Just before his death Stevie Ray Vaughan was visiting my home city about once a year. I had tickets for the last appearance here before his death but I passed them off to a friend in favour of working a double time holiday. My thinking was that I would catch another show within a year but I never actually got to see him live. And that's a cold shot, baby. Yeah, that's a drag


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 25, 2013)

I wish I could have seen Dizzy Gillespie. I was once in Copenhagen when he was playing in a club and I couldn't afford the cover, so I sat outside the door and just listened to what I could get between doors opening. A couple years before that I did the same thing at the Monterey Jazz Festival. I didn't have main stage tickets, so I just listened from outside. Of course, he has passed away now, so those indirect concerts are all I have. 

Btw, my mother saw the Beetles and my father saw Hendrix. He hated the Hendrix concert as he was so stoned he just tuned his guitar on stage for a really long time. 

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 26, 2013)

Someone from the past all mentioned would have been good to great. But I would love to have been in a bar with Robert Johnson playing. But the one tour I still wish to this day, I went to is the Ratt/Poison tour.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish I would have seen pantera. And nirvana would have been awesome I'm sure. Of course the old bands named before would have been amazing as well, but these are two that ended too quickly in my time.


----------



## theo59 (Jul 26, 2013)

genesis, 74, the lamb tour


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 26, 2013)

theo59 said:


> genesis, 74, the lamb tour



+1 I was just listening to the Lamb lies down on Broadway. I would have really liked to have seen SRV and Hendrix as well. 

Dave


----------



## shankster (Jul 26, 2013)

theo59 said:


> genesis, 74, the lamb tour



++1..any Genesis w/Gabriel tour in the 70's


----------

